# Ordering from the doc



## Draston (Jun 11, 2007)

I am putting in an order for 10 nirvana white widdow and 10 white widow web purple widdows today in the mail.

On their form you send in with the money it said to pick a seconday choice in case your first was out of stock so I picked 10 Nirvana Cali Orange Bud and 10 White Widow Web Ingermars Punch (White Widow x Skunk)

Wish me luck .


----------



## Marley420 (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice.. can't wait to see the outcome.


----------



## Draston (Jun 15, 2007)

hmm, well things have been hectic around the house and I haven't have a lot of time to do things so I haven't even got the letter with the orders in the mail yet. I'm doing it today (friday). Hopefully I'll see my seeds within 2 weeks . I'm going to try and send it the fastest way possible. I doubt a envelope will cost that much to send over seas fast.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 15, 2007)

You told me you mailed it 2 days ago. Remember, Honesty is the best policy.


----------



## Draston (Jun 16, 2007)

I sent it in the mail today, it only costed 90 cents . The freaking internet usps thing said it was going to cost like 6 bucks to send an envelope... They were sooo wrong... I got my phone activated too sticky, call me up.


----------



## HazeMan101 (Jun 16, 2007)

Goodluck...some people have bad things to say about the doc, but not me. I put out an order for 10 kalichakra late monday night, and just got them in the mail today. They were sent out on 13th so it only took 3 days for NE US. Plus he gave me 10 Randy Candy Freebees. The Doc is the man.


----------



## Draston (Jun 17, 2007)

hopefully I get the same great service. Once they get your order and money in the mail do they send you an email telling you they recieved it?


----------



## Draston (Jun 17, 2007)

anyone know?


----------



## HazeMan101 (Jun 17, 2007)

I did it by credit card and got a confirmation email right away. It might take a couple days for them to get the money order, but you should get a confirmation email. You can email the doc if you think it should have been there and he'll hit you back with a response. Money orders could take a while though.


----------



## Draston (Jun 19, 2007)

I checked their site and it actually said NOT to send money orders to him as they won't accept it. I sent straight up cash in an envelope to the doc.


----------



## Shibumi (Jun 19, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> I checked their site and it actually said NOT to send money orders to him as they won't accept it. I sent straight up cash in an envelope to the doc.


 
I think you read that wrong.  Check out this page.  It simply says not to confuse the currency.

http://www.drchronic.com/main.asp?sitepages=HowToOrder


----------



## Draston (Jun 20, 2007)

Got my email 

Greetings herbalist  

It gives me the greatest of pleasure to inform you payment has arrived and your items have been shipped today .

 Delivery times 

United kingdom is 1 working day, *deliveries outside the UK : Europe , USA and Australia & Asia the expected delivery schedule is 14 days ***This is only a estimate as we have no control over the worlds postal system .

 Dr Chronic  

www.drchronic.com www.hg420.com www.cannabean.Com


It took about 3 days to get there (I'm counting friday but I put it in the mail at like 4 in the aftnoon and the people had already gone home, I just dropped it in a slot). Hopefully I'll have my seeds sometime next week . I'm really syked that the order got in this week because now I have a chance at getting those randy candy seeds.


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 20, 2007)

order is on the way! goodluck and keep us updated.


----------



## Draston (Jun 23, 2007)

seeds came in today... No randy candy but I can't complain . It took 1 week exactly from me ordering with money in an envelope to them arriving at my doorstep .


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow, they were speedy huh Draston!  Congrats.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 23, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Draston (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah, I was syked .


----------

